# Info on barns. Need a decent low-cost barn.



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

where do you live ? any big shipping ports ? around Norfolk Va there are lots of shipping contaners. Level the ground, add some gravel, put two shipping containers side by side, with a 10-12 foot space in between. roof the center "Poof" instant barn.


----------



## cghbuilder86 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, now thats a new idea. Never thought about that. I live in north Mississippi.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> where do you live ? any big shipping ports ? around Norfolk Va there are lots of shipping contaners. Level the ground, add some gravel, put two shipping containers side by side, with a 10-12 foot space in between. roof the center "Poof" instant barn.


Haha, my boyrfriend wants to make a house out of those really bad!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> where do you live ? any big shipping ports ? around Norfolk Va there are lots of shipping contaners. Level the ground, add some gravel, put two shipping containers side by side, with a 10-12 foot space in between. roof the center "Poof" instant barn.


Actually, that is a freaking awesome idea! With a little bit of work, the sea-cans could probably make great stalls... they'd be kick proof! :lol:


----------

